# Just saved £400 on R35 Insurance!!



## DJDannyDee (Dec 5, 2018)

When I bought my R35 in Edinburgh, I had a long journey back to the ferry in Cairnryan. I had to hit the road sharpish if I was to make my sailing, so I had no time to start shopping around. 

So upon purchasing my car, I phoned the insurance company I was already with, Adrian Flux, to swap my insurance over. They said my current insurer wouldn't cover me and I'd have to take out a new 12 month policy with whoever they could find. "Ok" says me. They've been competitive in the past so thought it'd be alright. After being on hold for what felt like an eternity, she came back with a quote of £1,200! "Oh my" said I, but I had no choice or time to shop around. So I took it. Minus a small refund from my previous policy. 

Luckily they informed me I have a 14 day cooling off period. So today I went onto Money Supermarket dot com, and up came Hughes Insurance using Axa at £801.53

Tomorrow I cancel with Adrian Flux and save myself circa £400. 

Hope that might help someone.


----------



## Danny32669 (Apr 24, 2019)

What a result


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

I think the insurance game is a complete joke, they seem to qoute any numbers they fancy.

Is there game plan qoute cheap to attract new customers and bum them over every year after.


----------

